# [SOLVED] Memtest 86+ Finds Over 1,000,000 Errors



## newreel (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello,

I'm working on a homemade desktop PC that was running Windows ME. The computer came to me because it "wouldn't work". 

I ran UBCD and was able to determine that it has between 100-200mb of useable ram, so I could barely do anything - I couldn't even run any of the utilities in UBCD so I could find out what the problem actually was.

So at the advice of another forum member, I ran a bootable copy of Memtest 86+ and RED just filled up the screen! I finally shut it down after it had found over a million errors. 

Okay, so humor me...this means that the ram is bad, correct?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Memtest 86+ Finds Over 1,000,000 Errors*

I would say yes. Do you have more then one stick? If so, run Memtest on them one at a time to see which is bad. If you only have one, then I would replace it.
Please post back with a update. Good luck.


----------



## newreel (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Memtest 86+ Finds Over 1,000,000 Errors*

I tested one stick at a time and they ALL came up with MAJOR errors (red lines just flying by on the screen).

Is it likely that ALL 3 sticks would be bad? Could I be doing something wrong?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Memtest 86+ Finds Over 1,000,000 Errors*

It is possible that they are all bad but the only way to find out is to either test them in another computer or try a known could stick in this computer. 
How is the powersupply? Can you try another?


----------



## newreel (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Memtest 86+ Finds Over 1,000,000 Errors*

Only problem is that it's pc100 ram, and I don't have any other pc's that use that ram, and I don't have any good pc100 sitting around. I was even at Fry's today and asked them about it and they said they don't even carry it anymore.

I'm searching Craigslist in my area in hope that I can pick up a cheap couple of sticks. 

I honestly don't know what else to do. I'm at a loss on this one, and I don't want to spend any more time on it.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Memtest 86+ Finds Over 1,000,000 Errors*

Other things can cause errors in memtest, most of the time it is the ram but 3 bad sticks I question.

Load the bios defaults to see if any different results but it may be a bad memory controller on the motherboard


----------



## newreel (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Memtest 86+ Finds Over 1,000,000 Errors*

I was able to buy a bunch of ram from a guy locally here, and he had some pc100. I put the new ram in there, loaded pcLinuxOS and everything is fine.

This system has been a freakin nightmare - but it's done.

Thanks for your help!


----------

